# Tips for a beginner



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you done fun matches with him? 

With Jacks I used the fun matches to gauge how hyped up he would be on arrival + what I needed to do in order to have him settled down well before getting into the ring. 

For him, just getting to the shows forty minutes ahead was enough time for him to "acclimate" and settle down. And since I do not crate, I'd just find a quiet spot to sit with him to watch. If he wouldn't settle down, I'd get up and pace (no training) with him. Pacing (for me) is calming. Then I'd give myself 10 minutes to warm up and get his attention before entering the ring. 

Depending on your dog, you might have a different routine (whatever you use at class while waiting your turn) that you find helps.

Bring your training bag, water bowl, water, a toy to play with on the side, printed up copy of judging program to keep track with, printed up copy of your email so you can remember your number. Bring a chair. 

When you arrive, find your ring and check in for your number armband. I usually use two rubber bands to attach. Remember to put little tears on the sides so the rubber bands hold the armband more securely. <- I know somebody whose armband went flying off while she was in the rally ring.

Wear pants and comfortable shoes.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Have you done any fun matches? Training is one thing but being in a trial like situation before walking into the ring for the first time is really helpful. 
There can be 6 rings with trials going on in each one and folks sitting or standing around the ring. There is quite a bit of noise and activity. 

You will be way more nervous than your dog but the best advice I can give you is to have fun and try and stay calm. Your dog will pick up on your nervousness. Go into the ring and try and be yourself.

1)I would suggest getting a traveling crate that you set up at the trial. This is a good place for your dog to relax before going into the ring and a place for him to stay while you do the walk through the course. Bring water and a bowl for your dog and treats that you can give before and after the trial. A toy in the crate can be helpful but make sure it's not a squeaky because folks don't appreciate hearing it at the trial. Also bring a traveling chair for yourself. 

2)Walk through the course as long as you can. This will help you not to have to stand and read the sign like it's the first time you've seen it in the ring. This can make your dog nervous because he will think you don't know what you are doing ) Judges have walk throughs and normally are more patient with questions from Novice A folks than others.

3) Print out a copy of the AKC Rally Obedience Rules and all the signs and read through it. It's very helpful. Bring it to the trial. In case you need to know how to perform a sign - sometimes nerves get the best of us and we forget. The judges are not permitted to tell you how to perform a sign.

4) The dog can not have on any tags when you go into the ring or you will 
NQ.

Most of all Good Luck! I was where you are in November, 2010 when I did my first Rally Novice A trail and exactly one year later my dog had completed his RN, RA and RE. We only had one NQ along the way.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What all has your instructor gone over with you? There is so much to know, that it is too much to put in one little post. Have you competed in agility or anything in the past?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Megora said:


> Wear pants and comfortable shoes.


I knew I forgot something on my packing list.... pants!




Amy: Have you been to watch a trial before? That may be very helpful (and educational!). 

have fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't bring any food into the ring, including none in your pockets.

You can't have anything attached to you, including no pens, cell phones, etc.

Don't lure in rally with a pretend "air cookie." Although technically not prohibited, it will grate on the judge's nerves and everyone, including the judge, will assume your dog is not trained and has to be bribed to perform.

Don't let your attention get away from your dog at any point in the ring. If the judge starts a conversation with you, just nod politely but keep your focus on your dog. I can't tell you how many people will start talking to the judge while their dog totally disconnects.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Don't lure in rally with a pretend "air cookie." Although technically not prohibited, it will grate on the judge's nerves and everyone, including the judge, will assume your dog is not trained and has to be bribed to perform.


I hear this all the time from my instructor who is also a judge....


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! It's exactly what I need. I had no idea they couldn't have tags on! I also appreciate the tip about the air cookie. It's not something I usually need to do, but it is something I could see myself doing. Sometimes, it's the small things, right?! 

We have not been to any fun matches. I live in a small town with little around us for several hours. I have been to some trials, but have never shown in any way. I did go to this particular trial last year (it's only 10 minutes from home) and am very familiar with the buildings/area (it's our fair grounds). 

As far as what my instructor has gone over, we've done a lot. We took a puppy class, three basic beginner classes, and have done advanced basic obedience for about 3 months. I'm also doing some private lessons with her to prepare. I've read many things online about it, and know most of the rally signs. The beginner novice obedience class is a new one for me (another instructor told me about it, and although she thinks Duke could do novice, I don't think we are ready.) My instructor agrees, she's quite conservative when it comes to showing. 

Keep the tips coming! Thanks!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Remember in Beginner Novice (and prenovice if you show in that class) you need a six foot leash (yuck!)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bring your smile 

You cannot have any identification on either you or your dog.
One judge asked me to tuck in my hoodie drawstring since it reminded her of a leash or training aid. That includes training club logos on jackets etc.

I think one of the most important things to know is that no matter what happens, you get the honor of going home with your dog. And you are setting the stage for future trials and tests so you want it to be a positive experience for Duke, if he makes a mistake just file it away as something that needs work and put your smile on for the next exercise.

Be there for Duke - the judge and the stewards will appreciate your thanks and smile as you leave the ring, but do not need your attention while you are in the ring - Duke does. Breathe and have fun.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Will you know anyone at the trial? 

I will never forget the kindness of someone we know, at our first ever obedience trial, that kind of oriented me a bit as to how to interpret the big poster board they put up with numbers and lines though it, what to do with the armband they hand you, when to check in, and little things like that.

I remember feeling completely bewildered about where to park, where to go, what to do, how to check in, and you're standing there with a dog, crate, chair, traning bag, and it's all busy and noisy. It was really nice to have someone I knew there that was able to take a few minutes to help.

Sometimes if you see people you know, they don't want you to talk to them though, like if they're doing their little attention rituals or trying to get in the zone.

Also in Rally, I find it helpful to know the rules and signs as inside and out as possible. I bring a copy of the regs and study any signs I'm not sure of before I go in the ring. You're not supposed to ask the judge or stewards how to do the signs.

Have fun! Even if you make mistakes or have handler errors, you will learn lessons from them you will never forget, so don't be afraid to mess up either.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

If you aren't bringing a crate make sure you have someone there who can hold your dog when you go into the ring for the walk through and briefing. One thing that got me at Selli's first obedience trial was that you need to wait until you are invited to go into the ring. I was used to agility where you need to get in the ring before the last dog has left and I walked right in and was quickly asked to leave the ring.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wrote an article on things to consider before you step into the ring. Might be some ideas for you to consider:

http://stephaniecolman.com/Obedience Article Off Lead Fall 2009.pdf


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

That article is helpful, I had read it before when we first started training, but it has a whole new meaning now! 

I will have some people there that I know from some of our classes. They've also been quite helpful on what to expect and how to get the most from my dog on that day. We do crate and are going to be getting a 'travel crate' to keep in the car and for shows. 

So the big question is, what do I wear?!  Seriously though. I was planning on wearing nice wrinkle free khaki pants and a solid dressy tee shirt top. I could wear a button down if it's not too warm, but I don't feel as comfortable in that, and figured I needed to be as comfortable as possible. 

I am really excited to do this, but in a good excitement kind of way. Duke has come along so nicely and is such a joy to work with. He has a ways to go, of course. I just hope I don't make the big mistakes.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Dress how you feel comfortable(ecspecially the shoes), but in clothes that still look nice. What you have planned sounds great! Oh, and one more important thing.....a good bra!! LOL!! I have seen WAY too many bad ones!! LOL!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Make sure that you have read the rules! Once you have entered a trial, it is assumed that you have done this. So many do NOT. Good luck!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't get there too early- I hate seeing Novice A people there at 8 am when their class doesn't go until 2 or so - they just look tired and unhappy all day  Try to get there sometime before the Novice A walk through. Are you bringing a crate or a friend? You'll need someone to hold your dog during the walk-through.

Strollers (I saw you have young kids) are a no-no at trials around here- most are just prohibited and at the trials where they aren't prohibited, they are frowned upon.

If you are the first dog into Beginner Novice, the judge may do a briefing or show you the heeling pattern so be aware of that.


----------

